# Your Favourite Soccer Team



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Curious to see which teams other Soccer enthusiasts on this forum like or follow. I have been fortunate to work with people from all around the world that would proudly state their fav Soccer team (or the correct word Football ) and wear it on their sleeve. If you do not like or follow the game.....please refrain from commenting.

Anyway...I'll start. Udinese...they really suck at the moment but they are from the region in Italy where my family is from.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I love playing the game; and played in various leagues through to my mid-thirties. 

But, I don't have a team. Well, there is an Egyptian league, but it's very difficult to track down games with limited sports channels.

I would watch/cheer for Canada if the games were more frequent. 

The soccer is constantly on at the in-laws. Everton is his team. Liverpool is hers. It's really serious over there.

I enjoy soccer highlights. I think anyone can appreciate those.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I love playing the game; and played in various leagues through to my mid-thirties.
> 
> But, I don't have a team. Well, there is an Egyptian league, but it's very difficult to track down games with limited sports channels.
> 
> ...



A good friend if mine is a huge Everton fan. There are a lot of Egyptian players playing throughout Europe at the moment.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't think any of my relatives are playing for them now but they used to.....back 100+ years ago. They're a few years older than Udinese.....not to sure if they ever played them. In Canada it's the White Caps. Used to go see them play at Empire Stadium in the mid 70's. Soccer was the game in the area where I lived.
Rugby it's the All Blacks.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

This is my club - Moose Jaw Wanderers (Masters):


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Not much of a fan of most sports, but I love a Cinderella story. Leicester City is my favourite FOOTBALL team


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Do you still play, Mario? Just wondering, because I've met a lot of guys of Italian heritage that play. Seems to be a HUGE sport there; Canada, not so much...

Our club features a few European players, but one of our competing clubs is from #15 Wing Moose Jaw, which is a NATO pilot training base. They have a lot of Europeans in the mix. As they're not old guys like us, they play with a lot of pace and skill...


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

The game is called 'football' NOT 'Soccer'. What you refer to as 'football' is 'American Football' - why would you call a game 'football' if you pick the bleeding thing up with your hands!!! LOL


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

davetcan said:


>


Nice Logo!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

A big fan in general but a Wednesday and Rangers fan since i could speak and/or kick a ball. Wednesday almost made it back into the premiership this year, losing in a play 0ff 1-0. I have high hopes for next year.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

gtone said:


> Do you still play, Mario? Just wondering, because I've met a lot of guys of Italian heritage that play. Seems to be a HUGE sport there; Canada, not so much...


Ha...I'm 55 now so those playing days are long gone. FTR....I was pretty shitty but I have been told by many people my father was an amazing goalie. My wife's cousin in Italy played in Serie B in Italy and was being scouted by Juventus and AC Milan until he blew his knee out.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mario said:


> Nice Logo!


They've only been around for 149 years


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> The soccer is constantly on at the in-laws. Everton is his team. Liverpool is hers. It's really serious over there.


LOL, that would be entertaining.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I used to treat Arsenal players at a rehab centre in Camden Town, London...what a crazy bunch they were!! 

One of the fellows that graduated a year before me was the therapist for the Queen's Park Rangers for a few years. He jokingly said he typically only got to know the players from their knees to their toes.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

davetcan said:


> LOL, that would be entertaining.



If you think that sounds' entertaining you should have gone to the Scots Corner (bar in London, Ontario) when Celtic and Rangers squared off.

Epic stuff.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

mario said:


> Ha...I'm 55 now so those playing days are long gone. FTR....I was pretty shitty but I have been told by many people my father was an amazing goalie. My wife's cousin in Italy played in Serie B in Italy and was being scouted by Juventus and AC Milan until he blew his knee out.


I'm 55 in August and we just got the gang back together for a fun pickup league (Masters and Super Masters). Some of our bunch are 60 now, but we play purely for the love of the game. Soccer/football truly is "the beautiful game"...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

davetcan said:


> They've only been around for 149 years


Wednesday Owls.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Wednesday Owls.


Sheffield Wednesday. Called "The Owls" because they play out of Hillsborough Stadium which is in Owlerton, Sheffield, where I was born and bred  They've played there since 1899.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Sheffield Wednesday. Called "The Owls" because they play out of Hillsborough Stadium which is in Owlerton, Sheffield, where I was born and bred  They've played there since 1899.


Before that they were the "Blades", same as Sheffield United.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Before that they were the "Blades", same as Sheffield United.


Well you learn something everyday, thanks for that.

"The club was formed by members of the Sheffield United Cricket Club, itself formed in 1854 and the first English sports club to use 'United' in its name. Sheffield United's predominant nickname is "The Blades", a reference to Sheffield's status as the major producer of cutlery in the United Kingdom. Because of this, the nickname would also be used in reference to rivals Sheffield Wednesday. Another nickname used was "The Cutlers". In the early days, the two teams would be differentiated by the grounds they played at, with United being referred to as "Laneites" (in reference to Bramall Lane), while Wednesday would be called "Groveites", as they played at Olive Grove. In 1907, Wednesday came to be referred to as "The Owls", in reference to their new ground in Owlerton, meaning that United could claim the "Blades" nickname for themselves. Within Sheffield fans of the club are also sometimes referred to as 'Unitedites'."


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm not a soccer fan, but I'm a fan of my girlfriend's team. It's a Senior Womens league, so it's a bunch of fit young women in their early 20s to early 30s. Makes watching soccer almost worth it.


----------



## billygoat (Jun 26, 2008)

Nottingham Forest. Years and Years of disappointment


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

billygoat said:


> Nottingham Forest. Years and Years of disappointment


Stick with them - Nottingham Forest has been known to experience an uprising every 500 yrs or so.


----------



## billygoat (Jun 26, 2008)

gtone said:


> Stick with them - Nottingham Forest has been known to experience an uprising every 500 yrs or so.


Only if Clough rises from the grave to lead them....


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

sorbz62 said:


> The game is called 'football' NOT 'Soccer'. What you refer to as 'football' is 'American Football' - why would you call a game 'football' if you pick the bleeding thing up with your hands!!! LOL


Ok....who is your team?


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sorbz62 said:


> The game is called 'football' NOT 'Soccer'. What you refer to as 'football' is 'American Football' - why would you call a game 'football' if you pick the bleeding thing up with your hands!!! LOL


i always wondered that as well...funny name for a sport that has relatively little to do with foot skills. other than the occasional kick by usually only 1 player per team.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Is soccer the same game as football (like fiddles and violins) or is there a difference?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

sorbz62 said:


> The game is called 'football' NOT 'Soccer'. What you refer to as 'football' is 'American Football' - why would you call a game 'football' if you pick the bleeding thing up with your hands!!! LOL


If you pick it up in your hands it's called Rugby.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Is soccer the same game as football (like fiddles and violins) or is there a difference?


Same game, but it's called soccer in essentially 2 countries (US, Canada) and football (or some derivation of that name) in about 188 countries.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I only pay mild attention to soccer when its international play....so for something different, I'll say the Polish National team but it could be just about anyone other than Italy, France, England, Brazil, Germany, Argentina etc.
So sick of the same 7-8 teams dominating every tournament for the past 40 years.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

None.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> If you pick it up in your hands it's called Rugby.


Absolutely! .... And my preferred sport, having played it at club, county and for the Army - Rugby Union and at club level in Rugby League! Rugby is a game hooligans game played by gentlemen, whereas football is a gentlemans game played by hooligans!


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Celtic and Arsenal are my clubs. In the tiny town I grew up in we actually had a Celtic supporters club. It has since dissolved but there is a Rangers one. In the days when the 'gers boys didn't have a club we would have some mutual friends who cheered for the wrong team over for Old Firm matches. Unfortunately the Celts lost every time our guests showed up so we banned them lol.

Mrs. Thegeek lived in Ottawa while we were dating. I took her to the club there to watch the 2008 (I believe) league cup final where we beat Rangers. It was mental. There was one solitary Rangers fan who came with a friend so he didn't have to watch the game alone. 

The custodian at my school is a die hard Manchester City fan. A real one though, not a post oil money fan. He grew up in Germany and developed an inexplicable love for them throughout the 70s and 80s.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

West Ham and Norwich


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm from Madrid....but, my favourite soccer team is AC Milan.

Regards !


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

ARSENAL


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

The Gunners look to be fielding one of their strongest teams in a quite a few years this season. Gotta be encouraging for you Arsenal fans to see them regain some of their old form.


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Everton. 

Always....


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

gtone said:


> Same game, but it's called soccer in essentially 2 countries (US, Canada) and football (or some derivation of that name) in about 188 countries.


Not quite, but close. There are more than two countries using soccer or variations.
http://deadspin.com/map-what-every-country-calls-the-thing-we-call-soccer-1491638984

The term "soccer" was coined in the early days of the sport in England and is just as valid a term for association football as any other. There were several forms of football being played, some with a round ball and some with an oval ball (rugby) that eventually coalesced into the modern versions of the games we know. At the time, there was no consensus on which was the default "football", so, in the lingo of the times, the term "soccer" was coined to distinguish association football from "rugger", or rugby football. Over time, as association football outstripped the others in popularity, it became the default sport called "football" in many places where English is spoken.

In places where the dominant form of football was not association football, the general term was applied to a different game. So we see in North America and Australia, football is the locally more popular sport, while association football gets called soccer. Given we live in North America where American/Canadian football has long been established as the game using the default term, I see no harm in calling it by the perfectly valid and historically accurate name of soccer. 



sorbz62 said:


> The game is called 'football' NOT 'Soccer'. What you refer to as 'football' is 'American Football' - why would you call a game 'football' if you pick the bleeding thing up with your hands!!! LOL


There's actually a reason for that.
The Origin of the Word “Soccer”



> "Just as intriguing, for those who like to lambaste American Football being called such when the ball interacts primarily with hands, most of the earliest forms of Football were named thus, not because you kicked a ball with your foot, but because they were played on foot. Peasants played most of their sports on foot; aristocrats played most of theirs on horseback. Thus, games played on foot were called “football”, whether they had anything to do with kicking a ball or not. Indeed, many of the earliest forms of football involved carrying balls in an attempt to get across goal lines passed some opposing team or individual players."


As for my favourite team, that would be Barcelona, who I picked up on in the early 90s while watching a Champions League match on TSN, I think. Then the FIFA video game, of all things, helped that along. At home, it's Toronto FC all the way.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Double post.


----------



## geetaruke (Jan 29, 2017)

American football should be called handegg. Would make more sense. They don't use their feet. Well, barely. And the thing they play with, is the only object on the planet which isn't a sphere, yet referred to as - ball. 

Anyhow, Liverpool. 
I know, weee in a great run of form right now...


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

geetaruke said:


> American football should be called handegg. Would make more sense. They don't use their feet. Well, barely. And the thing they play with, is the only object on the planet which isn't a sphere, yet referred to as - ball.
> 
> Anyhow, Liverpool.
> I know, weee in a great run of form right now...


We can still be friends here on the forum!


----------



## geetaruke (Jan 29, 2017)

Everton FC said:


> We can still be friends here on the forum!


Yes. For sure! I'll just be sure to stay away on match days. Lol.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------

